# Adoption et Protection animale > Les Adoptés et Sortis d'affaire ! > En Attente de Confirmation >  Romy - magnifique chatonne 2 mois tabby tricolore - Dpt 62

## Anaïs

Informations sur l'animal


*Nom:* Romy
*Type:* Chat de Maison
						
						
*Sexe:* Femelle






Situation actuelle







 Contacter les coordonnées, je ne fais que transmettre 

A la réservation
Romy, deux mois, une petit femelle tricolore... née de maman errante, stérilisée et remise sur place (sur de Rod et Robin)
Romy est un chatonne très joueuse, friponne et très active. Elle est visible à Rety. Elle partira à l'adoption, déparasitée, identifiée et primo-vaccinée.
Si vous souhaitez la rencontrer, merci de remplir le formulaire en suivant le lien :
https://ecoleduchatduboulonnais.org/procedure-dadoption/







https://www.facebook.com/EcoleDuChatDuBoulonnais/posts/2720917461353440?__tn__=-R

----------


## Pepito69

bonjour est elle toujours disponible?

----------


## Anaïs

il faut contacter les coordonnées, je ne fais que transmettre

----------


## doriant

RÉSERVÉE

----------

